# What makes a kosher pickle kosher?



## JustJoel (Mar 24, 2019)

This subject has probably been covered ad nauseum here, but what makes a kosher pickle kosher? Mom swore up and down that Kosher pickles contain no vinegar. She says she learned this from her bubbeh. Some articles on the web claim that garlic makes kosher pickles kosher. I know, of course, that for a food to be considered “kosher,” it must be prepared and packaged according to the laws. That’s not what I’m talking about.

So, what exactly is a “kosher” pickle?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2019)

So you're asking what the difference is between a dill pickle and a kosher dill pickle?

I like the Wiki definition: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pickled_cucumber


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks for the link Andy. So, that sort of corroborates Joel's mum. A traditionally fermented pickle wouldn't have any vinegar.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 24, 2019)

Hopefully Charlie will see this and weigh in.  I remember some of his posts about kosher pickles.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 24, 2019)

I always considered the "kosher" was in reference to the type of salt used in making the brine.  Brine doesn't always mean vinegar.  

Although I have made sweet pickles (with vinegar) - my 'dill pickles' were less than spectacular.   If memory serves, I did use a vinegar brine because it was easier than going the salt brine - my bad.

Other than beets which I do every couple of years,  I rarely make pickles of any kind now.  I just don't have enough pickle loving consumers to consume my favourite consumables.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 25, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Brine doesn't always mean vinegar.
> 
> .




"Brine," by definition, always means salt water.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2019)

jennyema said:


> "Brine," by definition, always means salt water.



^^This


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 25, 2019)

LOL - got me!  I was walking away from my desk when it suddenly dawned on me exactly what I had said!  

Tarnation!    Knew that wouldn't fly with a bunch of foodies!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 25, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> This subject has probably been covered ad nauseum here, but what makes a kosher pickle kosher? Mom swore up and down that Kosher pickles contain no vinegar. She says she learned this from her bubbeh. Some articles on the web claim that garlic makes kosher pickles kosher. I know, of course, that for a food to be considered “kosher,” it must be prepared and packaged according to the laws. That’s not what I’m talking about.
> 
> So, what exactly is a “kosher” pickle?




To make it even more confusing, the only way the pickle can be made None Kosher if somebody adds pork meat to it, or blood, or some sea foods.

Otherwise, pickles are inherently kosher. Why they called this way i do not know. Just like for example Kosher salt. Only in America it's called Kosher salt. Salt is perfectly kosher and is called all kind different names in other countries.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 26, 2019)

Charlie, that's what we are trying to say.  

Kosher dill pickles have nothing to do with the religious aspect of the word 'Kosher'.  It is in reference to the type of salt grain known as Kosher, which is not in reference to the religious aspect of the name either. 

Clear as mud.


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 26, 2019)

A "kosher" dill pickle is not necessarily kosher in the sense that it has been prepared in accordance with Jewish dietary law. Rather, it is a pickle made in the traditional manner of Jewish New York City pickle makers, with generous addition of garlic and dill to a natural salt brine.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 28, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> A "kosher" dill pickle is not necessarily kosher in the sense that it has been prepared in accordance with Jewish dietary law. Rather, it is a pickle made in the traditional manner of Jewish New York City pickle makers, with generous addition of garlic and dill to a natural salt brine.



I agree with you to a degree.  

If you look at a jar of any "Kosher Dills" you will see that they are in fact all kosher. And a lot of them are not prepared in traditional "New York" style, a lot of them have vinegar which is a totally different animal, if you ask me. In Russian, for example, there is even a different name for it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 28, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> I always considered the "kosher" was in reference to the type of salt used in making the brine.  Brine doesn't always mean vinegar.
> 
> Although I have made sweet pickles (with vinegar) - my 'dill pickles' were less than spectacular.   If memory serves, I did use a vinegar brine because it was easier than going the salt brine - my bad.
> 
> Other than beets which I do every couple of years,  I rarely make pickles of any kind now.  I just don't have enough pickle loving consumers to consume my favourite consumables.


According to Ina Garten (Jewish- American TV cook) "Kosher" Salt is called that because it's used for "koshering" meat in line with religious requirements, not because the salt itself specially treated under religious rules.

It is different in that it has much larger crystals the ordinary table salt so IIRC you need to use more Kosher salt than "normal" table salt if you use it a recipe. However, this applies to any large crystal salt (eg some brands of sea salt such as Malden salt or Halen Môn or any equivalents thereof where you are). Also, if you use it in baking you need to grind it down otherwise you could end up with salt crystals in your cookies, etc. (Unfortunately, I know this from personal baking experience!!!)


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 28, 2019)

Just about to look for my mother's recipe for beetroot and apple chutney (quite sweet as chutneys go but so not as vinegar-y and no hot spices as in a lot of other chutneys so, according to my Mother, it's suitable for children). I made some apple chutney in the autumn - the recipe includes *Bramley* apples & raisins. Of course, I was distracted by a programme on the wireless and instead of leaving the raisins out when I "whizzed" it and then adding them later, I shoved the whole lot in the mincer. Tastes rather peculiar compared with the usual.

(*Bramleys* are a breed of cooking apples which seem to be only known in Britain. They "fall" when cooked rather than staying in chunks like american cooking apples. Sour so used in apple sauce to eat with pork or when sweetened ar used for apple pies, etc. If interested look Bramleys up on Wikipaedia - the origin is interesting and the one tree that all Bramleys are descended from is still growing in a garden in Nottinghamshire - it grew from a pip planted by a child in 1802). It's still there - my cousins live round the corner from the garden and the tree.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 28, 2019)

CharlieD said:


> I agree with you to a degree. [emoji2]
> 
> If you look at a jar of any "Kosher Dills" you will see that they are in fact all kosher. And a lot of them are not prepared in traditional "New York" style, a lot of them have vinegar which is a totally different animal, if you ask me. In Russian, for example, there is even a different name for it.


Like many things these days, Charlie, the current iteration has sometimes strayed far from the original.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 28, 2019)

Mad Cook said:


> According to Ina Garten (Jewish- American TV cook) "Kosher" Salt is called that because it's used for "koshering" meat in line with religious requirements, not because the salt itself specially treated under religious rules.
> 
> It is different in that it has much larger crystals the ordinary table salt so IIRC you need to use more Kosher salt than "normal" table salt if you use it a recipe. However, this applies to any large crystal salt (eg some brands of sea salt such as Malden salt or Halen Môn or any equivalents thereof where you are). Also, if you use it in baking you need to grind it down otherwise you could end up with salt crystals in your cookies, etc. (Unfortunately, I know this from personal baking experience!!!)



There is special Pickling salt sold in US.


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 28, 2019)

Mad Cook said:


> It is different in that it has much larger crystals the ordinary table salt so IIRC you need to use more Kosher salt than "normal" table salt if you use it a recipe.


In the US, Diamond Crystal and Morton's are the leading brands of Kosher salt.  They are different densities so the volumes used will be different.  Cookbook and recipe writers should specify which brand of Kosher salt they used.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 28, 2019)

I have seen TV cooks/chefs state that Kosher salt is called that because it contains ONLY salt and no other additives or impurities.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 28, 2019)

CharlieD said:


> There is special Pickling salt sold in US.


The pickling salt is basically kosher salt (pure salt, no additives) very finely ground, so that it dissolves almost instantly.  I keep a container of this over my stove , labeled "bread and pickling salt", and use it anywhere that I want the salt to dissolve immediately.  Good for bread making, too.  I just grind up kosher salt to a flour like salt, in the blender.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 29, 2019)

msmofet said:


> I have seen TV cooks/chefs state that Kosher salt is called that because it contains ONLY salt and no other additives or impurities.



Don't believe everything you see or hear on TV


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 29, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> The pickling salt is basically kosher salt (pure salt, no additives) very finely ground, so that it dissolves almost instantly.  I keep a container of this over my stove , labeled "bread and pickling salt", and use it anywhere that I want the salt to dissolve immediately.  Good for bread making, too.  I just grind up kosher salt to a flour like salt, in the blender.




All salt is Kosher.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 29, 2019)

msmofet said:


> I have seen TV cooks/chefs state that Kosher salt is called that because it contains ONLY salt and no other additives or impurities.



 and not all TV cooks/chefs are "knowledgeable" cooks/chefs


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 29, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> and not all TV cooks/chefs are "knowledgeable" cooks/chefs




That's for sure.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 29, 2019)

CharlieD said:


> All salt is Kosher.


So black salt is kosher?  And what you are saying means that black salt, pink salt, or any of those other colors of salt could be used in preparation of a truly kosher meat or poultry product?


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 29, 2019)

pepperhead, my understanding is that 'kosher' rules refer to the way meat and animal products, such as dairy are prepared.  Salt is a mineral, not an animal nor product thereof.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 29, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> pepperhead, my understanding is that 'kosher' rules refer to the way meat and animal products, such as dairy are prepared.  Salt is a mineral, not an animal nor product thereof.


It's not just how they're prepared =it's what they are. Some animal products, such as pork and shellfish, are not kosher (fit to eat) under any circumstances. Kosher salt is called that because it's used to help remove blood from the slaughtered animals and eating blood is not kosher.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 30, 2019)

whew!  well that takes a load off my mind!  Good to know that dem dar pickles are free of blood!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 30, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> whew!  well that takes a load off my mind!  Good to know that dem dar pickles are free of blood!


You mean to tell me that if I don't salt mine, they won't be??  

SOW, it's almost time to plant cucumber seeds, and I have a new (to me) pickling variety.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> pepperhead, my understanding is that 'kosher' rules refer to the way meat and animal products, such as dairy are prepared.  Salt is a mineral, not an animal nor product thereof.





Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 31, 2019)

Love dills!  wish I could make them.  Used to try but, although edible, store bought was better.  Could never figure out whether or not they needed to be water processed.

Baby dills, full sized, sandwich slices!  Low salt and garlicy.  YUM Breakfast, lunch or dinner plus any hour between.

My preferred low-salt ones at the moment are Bick's.


ps, you're welcome Charlie -  semantics, go figure


----------



## Termy (Jul 29, 2021)

You ALL got it WRONG. 

The simplest way to put it is that it was blessed, or passed by a Rabbi. There is a fee for this but that gets you the ability to put the little K or U on it. 

Jew are very reluctant to buy things without that marking. 

Is it healthier ? No, at least it is not meant to be. It certifies that EVERY stage of the production of this food does not contain certain things. And purity, if a vessel for making deli corned beef has had ham or any pork product put through it then it cannot be used for Kosher foods. Even butcher blocks, no pork ever. 

They seem to not like HFCS, there is Kosher Coke with real sugar in it, for more money. 

I think it is just a little bit healthier, but not by much. 

T


----------



## taxlady (Jul 29, 2021)

There are two kinds of "kosher pickles". There is a style that is called "Kosher dill pickle" and there are pickles that are certified kosher. The same pickle might be both. A pickle that is not "kosher style" could be certified as kosher.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2021)

Termy said:


> You ALL got it WRONG.
> 
> The simplest way to put it is that it was blessed, or passed by a Rabbi. There is a fee for this but that gets you the ability to put the little K or U on it.
> 
> ...



I'll believe CharlieD first. Pretty Sure he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2021)

We're talking about two different things. 

Adhering to kosher food preparation rules is one thing. Selling pickles in the USA with the word kosher in the name is a completely different thing. *Kosher-style* pickles are meant to be similar to pickles sold in US delicatessens. 

As Charlie said some time ago,_ "Otherwise, pickles are inherently kosher. Why they called this way i do not know. Just like for example Kosher salt. Only in America it's called Kosher salt. Salt is perfectly kosher and is called all kind different names in other countries."_


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 29, 2021)

Yeah, well, guess the ignorant get showed up sooner or later.


----------



## Termy (Jul 31, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> All salt is Kosher.



Only if it has the K or U on it. What a rabbi would be looking for there is anything non-kosher in the preparation. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosher_certification_agency

has a pretty decent article on it. 

Note that they are doing their duty. 

I realise all salt is Kosher. However it is not considered such without the pareve on it. (pareve is the little "K" or "U", their mark)

T


----------



## Termy (Jul 31, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> It's not just how they're prepared =it's what they are. Some animal products, such as pork and shellfish, are not kosher (fit to eat) under any circumstances. Kosher salt is called that because it's used to help remove blood from the slaughtered animals and eating blood is not kosher.



And I was looking forward to having some Kosher bacon. 

T


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2021)

Termy said:


> Only if it has the K or U on it. What a rabbi would be looking for there is anything non-kosher in the preparation.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosher_certification_agency
> 
> ...



By quoting CharlieD you are speaking to the choir, he keeps Kosher in his home and when he eats out.


----------



## Bitser (Aug 2, 2021)

Just wondering (may God forgive me).  Can you get kosher pickles in Orthodox or Reform?  How about Hasidic (with a bit of stem)?


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 2, 2021)

Bitser said:


> Just wondering (may God forgive me).  Can you get kosher pickles in Orthodox or Reform?  How about Hasidic (with a bit of stem)?





sending a few of my larger dragonettes your way...


----------



## Bitser (Aug 2, 2021)

Anyone have a recipe for dragonette?


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 3, 2021)

Hey* bitser,  * 

Just so you know...    one of my juniors visiting a friend.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2021)

PLENTY of Leftovers for the freezer.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 3, 2021)

There's a battle ahead, many battles are lost.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 17, 2022)

pepperhead212 said:


> The pickling salt is basically kosher salt (pure salt, no additives) very finely ground,* so that it dissolves almost instantly.*  I keep a container of this over my stove , labeled "bread and pickling salt", and use it anywhere that I want the salt to dissolve immediately.  Good for bread making, too.  I just grind up kosher salt to a flour like salt, in the blender.



Aha!  I see (said the blind man) and will try to remember.



dragnlaw said:


> There's a battle ahead, many battles are lost.



Surprised no one answered for each battle lost, one is won.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 17, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Aha!  I see (said the blind man) and will try to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised no one answered for each battle lost, one is won.


There's a battle ahead
Many battles are lost
But you'll never see the end of the road
While you're travelling with me


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 17, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Charlie, that's what we are trying to say.
> 
> Kosher dill pickles have nothing to do with the religious aspect of the word 'Kosher'.  It is in reference to the type of salt grain known as Kosher, which is not in reference to the religious aspect of the name either.
> Clear as mud.



When I was grocery shopping at Wegmans, I had kosher salt on my list so I walked up and down the herbs and spices aisle several times and could not find any kosher salt. Then, knowing that human beings are inherently stupid, I went to the kosher foods aisle, and guess what I found?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 17, 2022)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> When I was grocery shopping at Wegmans, I had kosher salt on my list so I walked up and down the herbs and spices aisle several times and could not find any kosher salt. *Then, knowing that human beings are inherently stupid*, I went to the kosher foods aisle, and guess what I found?



Aha! and so now you are a little less stupid!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 17, 2022)

msmofet said:


> There's a battle ahead
> Many battles are lost
> But you'll never see the end of the road
> While you're travelling with me



Oh my, I had no idea that was an actual quote.  Was just something I said!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 17, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Oh my, I had no idea that was an actual quote.  Was just something I said!


"Hey now, hey now don't dream it's over". I really like that song.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 17, 2022)

I went shopping today, and it looks like it was 2 years ago again in the stores around here. Lots of empty shelves, and they are putting limits again. I couldn't find kosher salt anywhere.


----------

